# Kiedy nowe Gentoo?

## hiha

Czy ktos wie, kiedy wyjdzie nowa wersja? W listopadzie to juz raczej niemozliwe, ale czy w grudniu jest szansa na nowa? I jaki to numer 2007.1 czy juz 2008.0? 

Czy istnieja jakas beta, by mozna bylo sobie potestowac?

----------

## mbar

przecież Gentoo jest cały czas nowe.

----------

## hiha

 *mbar wrote:*   

> przecież Gentoo jest cały czas nowe.

 

aha, hmmm   :Embarassed: 

ale skoro jest planowana kolejna wersja, to chcialabym wiedziec, kiedy zostanie wydana. Niestety nigdzie nie moge znalezc konkretnej daty   :Confused: 

----------

## SlashBeast

To nie ubuntu, ze stalymi wydaniami. Gentoo jest liniowe. Stage ktore sa wydawane maja tylko inne wersje pakietow. Installujac gentoo 2006.0 i upgradujac uzyskasz to samo, co instlaujac z 2007 i aktualizujac.

----------

## hiha

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> To nie ubuntu, ze stalymi wydaniami. Gentoo jest liniowe. Stage ktore sa wydawane maja tylko inne wersje pakietow. Installujac gentoo 2006.0 i upgradujac uzyskasz to samo, co instlaujac z 2007 i aktualizujac.

 

No wlasnie! Jesli nie ma stalych wydan, nie ma sensu czekac, wiec chyba zainstaluje sobie te ostatnia wersje z maja 2007.

Jestem poczatkujacym linuksowcem, aktualnie pod Ubuntu 7.10, ale chce koniecznie sprobowac i potesotwac gentoo   :Cool: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *hiha wrote:*   

> wiec chyba zainstaluje sobie te ostatnia wersje z maja 2007.

 

Nie zainstalujesz. Po prostu użyjesz livecd i plików stage z tamtego czasu, snapshot portage będziesz pewnie brał aktualny, a jeśli nawet to nie, to i tak uaktualnisz w zalecanym przez handbook emerge --sync oraz emerge --update --deep --newuse world i będziesz miał Gentoo current.

Btw. Gentoo możesz instalować też spod istniejącego już Ubuntu.

----------

## rad_kk

 *Quote:*   

> Niestety nigdzie nie moge znalezc konkretnej daty 

 

..::KLIK::..

----------

## hiha

Fajny kalendarz, dziekuje. Ale jak widzisz, ci ludzie z gentoo sami nie znaja definitywnej daty wydania kolejnej wersji distro...

BeteNoire - dzieki za rady. A wiec najpierw urochomie sobie liva i potem dokonam instalacji, dobrze zrozumialam?

----------

## Pryka

 *Quote:*   

> Fajny kalendarz, dziekuje. Ale jak widzisz, ci ludzie z gentoo sami nie znaja definitywnej daty wydania kolejnej wersji distro... 

 

A po co im to wiedzieć, mówili ci już że gentoo jest liniowe, jak wyjdzie to wyjdzie, i tak raczej nikt na to nie czeka  :Razz: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Czy moderator mógłby dodać do przyklejonego FAQ odpowiedź na pytanie o nowe wersje Gentoo?

----------

## Arfrever

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

## Poe

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Czy moderator mógłby dodać do przyklejonego FAQ odpowiedź na pytanie o nowe wersje Gentoo?

 

done.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *hiha wrote:*   wiec chyba zainstaluje sobie te ostatnia wersje z maja 2007. 
> 
> Nie zainstalujesz. Po prostu użyjesz livecd *ciach* z tamtego czasu

 

Nie całkiem się zgodzę. LiveCD, które ma już dobre pół roku nie obsługuje nowego sprzętu, a kolega mógł pytać po tym kątem. Oczywiście, można wykorzystać CD innej dystrybucji, ew. coś z pendrive, od biedy pewnie i jakąś flop-strybucję... (-;

----------

## BeteNoire

Jeśli już jesteśmy tacy ściśli to należy powiedzieć, że install-cd nie jest jako takim "nowym Gentoo" :] tylko medium instalacyjnym, zamiast którego można użyć dowolnego innego, nowego Linuksa.

 *Quote:*   

> a kolega mógł pytać po tym kątem.

 

Zdaje mi się, że @hiha to koleżanka  :Wink: 

----------

## lazy_bum

[OT]

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   a kolega mógł pytać po tym kątem. 
> 
> Zdaje mi się, że @hiha to koleżanka ;-)

 

Doh! Rzeczywiście tak to wygląda. (-;

Z drugiej strony, takie rzeczy się już na tym świecie dzieją, że nigdy nic nie wiadomo. (-;

[/OT]

Co do tematu i mojego poprzedniego posta - to była moja pierwsza myśl - komuś coś nie działa z ostatnią wersją "medium instalacyjnego" i dlatego pyta. Szczególnie, że ostatnio znajomy instalował na nowym sprzęcie i miał taki problem.

PS. Trochę dziwne robić OT w OTW, ale cóż...

----------

## c2p

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Co do tematu i mojego poprzedniego posta - to była moja pierwsza myśl - komuś coś nie działa z ostatnią wersją "medium instalacyjnego" i dlatego pyta. Szczególnie, że ostatnio znajomy instalował na nowym sprzęcie i miał taki problem.

 

Też miałem taki problem na lapku z kartą intela korzystającą ze sterownika e1000. Na livecd-gentoo-2007.0 jest kernel bodajże 2.6.19, a ta karta dobrze działa na kernelach >= 2.6.22, na wcześniejszych trzeba było wyłączać ACPI.

Koniec OT w OT  :Wink: .

----------

## Belliash

swoja droga tez jestem ciekaw kiedy bedzie 2008.0 i czy bedzie poprzedzone 2007.1 ?  :Razz: 

----------

## Kajan

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> swoja droga tez jestem ciekaw kiedy bedzie 2008.0 i czy bedzie poprzedzone 2007.1 ? 

 

Raczej zostanie wydane 2007.1 gdyż już stage 1-3 oraz livecd i livedvd udostępnione są do testów.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

 *Kajan wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   swoja droga tez jestem ciekaw kiedy bedzie 2008.0 i czy bedzie poprzedzone 2007.1 ?  
> 
> Raczej zostanie wydane 2007.1 gdyż już stage 1-3 oraz livecd i livedvd udostępnione są do testów.
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

a gdzie takie cos mozna dostac? :>

----------

## Kajan

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  *Kajan wrote:*    *Morpheouss wrote:*   swoja droga tez jestem ciekaw kiedy bedzie 2008.0 i czy bedzie poprzedzone 2007.1 ?  
> 
> Raczej zostanie wydane 2007.1 gdyż już stage 1-3 oraz livecd i livedvd udostępnione są do testów.
> 
> Pozdrawiam 
> ...

 

https://poseidon.amd64.dev.gentoo.org/x86/ dla amd64 wystarczy zmienic na https://poseidon.amd64.dev.gentoo.org/amd64/ mała uwaga trzeba mieć dostęp.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

 *Kajan wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*    *Kajan wrote:*    *Morpheouss wrote:*   swoja droga tez jestem ciekaw kiedy bedzie 2008.0 i czy bedzie poprzedzone 2007.1 ?  
> 
> Raczej zostanie wydane 2007.1 gdyż już stage 1-3 oraz livecd i livedvd udostępnione są do testów.
> 
> Pozdrawiam 
> ...

 

a ktos to ma i moglby udostepnic?  :Smile: 

----------

